# Why Refer To White Sikhs As Gora?



## Randomperson181 (Jan 29, 2021)

I was just wondering because I thought I understood Sikhism to be a religion where race, gender and caste are completely irrelevant but often I see people refer to Sikhs by their race (gora)
Wouldn’t it be more acceptable to just refer to them as Sikhs and forget their race? Or maybe I’ve taken this personally and I’m looking into it too much.

what are the feelings and views towards Sikhs by choice coming from the more conservative side of Sikhs?

Are gora Sikhs married off to only gora Sikhs like some other religions (Jewish converts are married off to other converts)?


----------



## swarn bains (Feb 1, 2021)

white sikhs are white skin. that in our language is gora. it is not discrimination but actual distinction


----------



## gjsingh (Feb 6, 2021)

As a gora I don't mind it. I prefer HONESTY as the fundamental Nanakian virtue. With that being said, I don't think a minority should necessarily dictate what terms the majority uses for labels and discourses. Granted, that runs contrary to the mainstream discourse in the West right now. But what is Sikhism if not a frontal assault on received "wisdom", anyways?


----------



## gjsingh (Feb 6, 2021)

What do you call a Sindhi/Hindu convert to Khalsa? What do you call Assamese Sikhs? How about sangat outside Punjab? I am just wondering. Be honest.


----------



## gjsingh (Feb 6, 2021)

It is a shame if casteism played a role in Ambedkar's movement mostly rejecting Sikhi in the past century. Or the recent Ravidasi controversy for that matter. I don't take a position on these matters either way, I haven't studied it enough.


----------

